# Tips On Getting Sponsored For The Academy?



## Bleakeas (Apr 7, 2005)

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to get your home town to sponsor you for the academy if the sponsee pays it?

thanks


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

They don't allow it anymore unless you have a job.


----------



## lt.drebbin (Apr 6, 2005)

Not true its still done. Mostly in small departments.


----------



## Buford T (Feb 12, 2005)

Kneepads, lipstick, heels and a whole lot of bullshit thrown in. Good luck!!


----------



## popo (Apr 1, 2005)

lt.drebbin";p="62127 said:


> Not true its still done. Mostly in small departments.


Yes it is true, unless you are a FT employee they won't let you in. The only exception is if you are a sworn PT officer, the Chief tells the MPTC that you WILL be fulltime after graduation and you have to wait for a spot to open up.


----------



## FutureCop23 (Sep 24, 2004)

Are you talking about the full-time academy or part time academy? The part time academy will let you in, you do need to be "sponsored" by a department chief. However, you do not need to be guaranteed employment by that department. At least that is what I've heard, I'm not too sure about the full time academy, but I think you either have to be already employed as a part-time officer or you need to be sent there by a department and guaranteed a job upon successful completion of the academy. Not too sure if all this is correct, just what I've heard. Good Luck.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

I got a good idea, move to another state. No seriously if you are a p/t officer you can self sponsor yourself.


----------



## Bleakeas (Apr 7, 2005)

How about the lowell acadamey?? Anyone know any info on sponsorship their?


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

Blackeas,

This has been discussed at length. Do a search on the topic. You might want to call the Academy and direct your questions to the staff there. Good Luck


----------

